
Shake.ttf: A Typeface with Parkinson's - campuscodi
https://writewithparkinsons.com/
======
Uehreka
The author talks about using this font to preserve their mother’s handwriting
as her Parkinson’s progresses. That’s a really sweet and thoughtful use of
technology to help someone cope with a really awful illness.

But outside of that usage, I can’t think of a tasteful way to use this font.
I’m sure some folks may buy the font to help support the cause though, and
that’s cool.

~~~
mbreese
If you were concerned about losing your handwriting (if you were say -
recently diagnosed with Parkinson's), you might want to have a font made that
uses your own handwriting so that you could continue to write with your own
style. I think this was one of the primary uses that was envisioned... not
necessarily preserving a loved one's handwriting as an archive, but for the
affected individual to use day to day.

It's not just about the publicly available font (which is a great tool for
awareness), but also the service to capture someone's handwriting as a font.

~~~
thatsethnz
My Dad has Parkinson's and this is exactly how I intend on using it. Helping
him get his papers in order, his recipes together while still making it look
and feel _from him_.

------
caycep
The one concept of Parkinsonian writing/Parkinsonian movement is that the
tremor is only one part (and is often variable - as it is a rest tremor that
actually disappears with intention or movement). There are some folks that do
have shaky letters but others will not.

The other interesting part of it is that the spatial representation of the
letters/hand/arm movements, and indeed of limb movements in space, is that it
shrinks over time. The term is micrographia. I think the whole idea of how 3D
space is represented in the brain is still far from clear, but whoever is able
to come up with a good reproducible model would be really onto something

(*I would also bet that maybe it's different/distinct from the hippocampal
"place" or "grid" cells that won the Mosers the Nobel)..

------
smoyer
The zero character reminds me of the OpenDyslexic font (which is my primary
font) - [https://www.dafont.com/open-
dyslexic.font](https://www.dafont.com/open-dyslexic.font)

------
nyx_
There's a couple of sites out there that do a similar "fill out our template
and get a .ttf of your handwriting" thing, like Calligraphr[0] and
Fontifier[1].

The concept of using a typeface for Parkinson's awareness and fundraising
isn't too bad, though. It'll be interesting to see the next version of the
font.

[0] [https://www.calligraphr.com/en/](https://www.calligraphr.com/en/)

[1] [http://www.fontifier.com/](http://www.fontifier.com/)

